# Need some molding



## broadway880 (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking for a source to buy Quarter window reveal ledge molding R and L side for 67 gto Hardtop (not rear window but rear side window). I have had no luck on internet searches but have found all kinds of site selling them for a convertible. Can any one help me out?
Thanks
Vince


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I am pretty sure you can get it from OPGI, Ames, Year One, Performance Years since you have the hardtop (2421 vin). It's the post models it is hard to find (2420 vin).


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

yup, pontiac vendors have it. not a problem.


----------



## broadway880 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks (SANDU002) and (pontiac) for your reply’s. Let me clarify and then maybe you can point me in the right direction. I see that Ames and PY have the molding as a set for the doors and the rear side windows but I only need the reveal molding for the side windows do you now if someone sells these pieces separately? this is because I already have need door molding.
Vince


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Then I would suggest looking on Ebay or google Frank's Pontiac parts. I believe he is in California or Arizona.


----------

